# your most influential woodworkers?



## ToolCrib (Jan 2, 2007)

Who are YOUR top five most influential woodworkers?

What questions would you ask them if you could?

I'm asking because I'd like to learn good questions to ask woodworkers for future interviews in the ToolCrib blog


----------



## ToolCrib (Jan 2, 2007)

I've also asked this question in WoodNet here:
http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB8&Number=2907040&fpart=&PHPSESSID=

Norm Abram is emerging as a major influence…

Is he on your list? What questions would you ask him?


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

I find it funny that so many people are so snobbishly opposed to the man in plaid. I think it really just comes down to basic jealousy.

I wonder how many people would put "famous" woodworkers on their list as opposed to people they know in their personal lives. Maybe it all comes down to their definition of "influential".

#1 - My mentor, Vic, is probably the most influential woodworker on my list. He puts a lot of time and effort into each and every piece he does. He is also a small project woodworker, for the most part, so he's already worked through a lot of the problems and challenges I find and I can either get a really good answer from him or he will point me in the right direction. He gives me free reign to use his shop tools when I need them and he trusts me enough to let me help him with his projects (his livelyhood and income).

#2 - Even though he died when I was two and I never really got to know him, my grandfather has been very influential in my woodworking life. In the upstairs living room of my parents' house, you can still see the small child-sized, but fully detailed, workbench he made for me and my older brother. My niece and nephews still play with the 6" cubic blocks he made (six-sided, hollow in the middle, with fully mitered corners on all edges) for me and my brother, as well. Every day, my mom uses a cutting board he made almost 40 years ago. His butcher block counter top is still in the kitchen of our old farm house (where my little brother now lives). He was a hobbiest woodworker for much of his life and he was taken from us way too early. I wish I could have had the opportunity to study under him. On a side note, he is also influential in my personal life in that I watch what I eat and how much I exercise, because I'd like to be around to teach my grandchildren and not die at an early age (56?) because of an unhealthy lifestyle.

#3 - I suppose every list should have at least one "famous" person on it. If I had to pick one, I'd probably go with David Marks. I'm really not a huge fan of a lot of his designs - he tends to be a bit too modern for my tastes. But his attention to detail and the skill levels of his designs are definitely admirable. He can turn even the simplist-appearing foot stool into a challenging task with the angles and joinery he picks. He sets a skill-level bar I can actually see; one I feel I can reach. He also does a great job of incorporating power tools and hand tools into each project and throughout his various episodes he does a great job of showing you more than one way to do things like cut dovetails.

#4 - My little brother is influential in that he might not be making a ton of money, but he's working in a cabinet shop as a full-time woodworker and he makes a living and enjoys what he does. I hope some day I have the courage to take the leap of faith and leave the safety of corporate life to try my hand at making a living doing what I truly love.

#5 - This last one isn't going to sound too great, but… nobody has ever accused me of being less than honest. There is a guy in the local woodworking guild to which I am a member, and he is a woodworker who greatly influences my woodworking, but not like one might expect… I learn from him what kind of woodworker I do NOT want to be. Whenever he passes around some of the projects he's recently completed, it makes me more determined than ever to constantly focus on the quality of my work and make sure my joinery is tight and my sanding is completed through the steps and that I spend just as much time and effort in project design as I do in actually making the project.

There are a few woodworkers who would make it really close to the top of the list, including George Nakashima and James Krenov. They both have books out that show woodworking from an internal artistic perspective - the insight they provide me is priceless.

After several minutes of thought, I don't know if I could come up with many questions that might be generic enough to apply to any woodworking interview. They would all be questions specific to that person.

But I do want to thank you, Mr. Editor of ToolCrib. This was a great exercise in woodworking! I'm glad I took the time to think about it. Also might make a good blog entry…


----------



## Dollarbill (Jan 26, 2007)

Mark DeCou would be very worthy to look at.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I have been thinking about this for awhile, but I can not come up with anyone specific. While there are all the famous people out there like Norm and Sam Maloof, there are also a number of ordinary people that produce exceptional work as well.

I have also read a lot of woodworking books and magazines that have some great advice and such. These have provided influence, but I do not know I can say they are the most influential.

Of course, no list would be complete without the Lumberjocks site included too.


----------



## ToolCrib (Jan 2, 2007)

Whew!

I counted all the influential woodworkers mentioned at WoodNet, FamilyWoodworking and here and came up with over 100.

I took the top 31 and did a little research for each one to bring you:
http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2007/03/10/toolcribcoms-guide-to-your-31-most-influential-woodworkers/

I hope this is a useful source of inspiration for you 

Garrett


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

That is quite some list. I see several I had not thought of before, but have read/watched their creations.


----------



## ToolCrib (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Bill,

You should see the list (70+) that didn't get more than 2 mentions 

I had to draw the line on this first list, but will be cranking out others down the road because there are some incredible woodworkers out there…

Thanks for dropping by the list and if anyone has additions or suggestions for it just leave them in this thread.

G


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

my 2 cents:
most influential woodworkers? The LumberJocks. 
And that's a fact.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Debbie - You always say the perfect thing at the right time! You get my vote!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

coool


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

You make it sound like Sam Maloof has passed on, yet I don't seem to find anything saying any such thing


----------



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

1. My Dad
2. Al Borlan
3. Marc Spagnuolo


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Me. I see something, make it … usually not to the best of my ability, don't like it, and try it again. Each time I get a little better. I can't let others influence me, because if I did that I'd quit. I see so many things in here that are better than mine.

So I'm basically influenced by what I make and what i expected it to look like.

If it was anyone I'd have to say David Marks, because I see what he does and expect mine to look as good, even though I've only been at it about a year.


----------



## Muddler (Mar 4, 2007)

As I mentioned in my profile, my woodworking roots are deep, but I really didn't have the means for the equipment or a little space for a shop until a couple of years ago, so I'm pretty new to fine woodworking. My influences are in chronological order:

1. grandpa
2. 9th grade shop teacher (thanks for the award and the extra time on the lathe)
3. His Normness
4. David Marks

more recently, I'm looking forward to more from Marc Spagnuolo. Being new, I haven't spent much time reading up on the "greats" yet, like Krenov, Maloof, and Stickley (although being from the Syracuse area and having lived one block from the Stickley factory, you would think I would have a better grasp on Gustov!) I'm sure my influences will be added to as I learn more.

As for Norm, I wouldn't have much to ask him, but just thank him for making woodworking seem accessable to the average joe woodworker.


----------



## BassBully (Mar 8, 2007)

These are my top five influential woodworkers in no particular order.

1. Maternal Grandfather
I think everyone has their favorite grandpa and this one is mine. He is a great and honorable man who lived a humble life, was a medic in WWII, and outlived two wives. He taught me to fish and was basically my father-figure growing up. I remember when I was really little, grandpa would make the parts for bird houses and I would help him assemble them.

2. Fraternal Grandfather
My fraternal grandpa was also a good man. He wasn't much of a talker but he gave a good smile of approval. He tinkered around with many things including Model T's and sleighs. I have fond memories of his one-car garage, especially during Christmas. He would go out to the garage and stoke his pot belly stove while working. I often went out there to visit with him or mettle with wood. I remember one Christmas I made a sword by cutting 1×2's on the band saw. Someday I would like a shop big enough to have a pot belly stove.

3. Second Shop Teacher
During my first year of high school, the wood shop class almost turned me away from woodworking. The very first part of the year was the only chance that we got to work with wood and that was only with block planes and hand saws. Shortly thereafter, our high school shop teacher was fired. As rumor had it, he kicked a kid in the nuts. If this rumor was true, and knowing the kind of kids that attended my high school, the kid probably deserved it. The rest of the year we had substitute teachers and had to do bookwork.

Finally, my sophomore year the school hired a new teacher and he became very influential to me in regards to woodworking (other things as well). That year, I created a night stand with raised panel faces and won the best of show trophy in an industrial technology fair for the Greater Des Moines Area Schools. That set me in the right direction and my senior year I had independent study with that same teacher and created an archery rack. I submitted it to the same fair and won a gold metal. I was moved onto our state fair and won another gold metal. My instructor never helped me with the projects accept for giving me good advice and being a good role model.

4. Norm Abram
Growing up and even now I have this fascination with watching the public television (PBS) channel for woodworking, construction, fishing, and cooking shows. I remember watching norm as early as middle school just to watch something being created. He's a guy that seems pretty humble and I would like to meet him someday just to get to know him a little more.

5. Sam Maloof
Having Sam Maloof as an influential woodworker may seem like a cliche but most recently, I have been finding great joy in studying rocking chair design. Sam Maloof's has a style all his own plus I appreciate his life story.


----------



## bgmdad (Jan 24, 2008)

For me, the 5 most influential people are:
1. Norm Abram… lets face it…I've been watching him for 20 years and I bet a lot of you have too.
2. ME!..Thats right, my own common sense and trial and error. My errors have been pretty small ones and I've been able to figure the rest out as I go.
3. Bud Kennedy…He was a stone mason I worked with at Oglebay Park in Wheeling, WV in the 70's. He taught me a lot about concrete form work. Yep…I "mixed mud fer Bud." 
4. David Marks. He shows us a much more artistic side of woodworking, which I have tried to focus on since watching his shows.
5. This is kind of a split with my 6th grade industrial arts teacher, whom I can't remember anything about, and my high school shop teacher, Don.

This was fun to think about, Thanks.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Hard to say. Only got serious a year or so ago. I had no training so I relied on written research and video online. I found several podcasts:

Marc Spag was one of the if not the first to use video over the net

I also like all the guys over at the Woodsmith Podcasts

Several LJ's here. Mot is very thourough as to his process. This greatly added me.

OH yeah, Norm


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

David Marks, Norm, The Woodwright (Can't remember his name), Maternal Grandfather. Lately a whole bunch of folks here, too numerous to name.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Actually those TV personalities are OK but I find more inspiration right here! And if I have a question, I'll get answers…right here.


----------



## JJackson (Mar 23, 2007)

1. David Marks
2. Garrett Hack
3. Rob Milliard
4. Marc Adams
5. Rob Cosman

Those folks would be my top 5.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll jump in here and say of the people I know; my Dad, uncle, and grandfathers

As far as well known woodworkers:

1) Nick Engler
2) Lon Schliening
3) Gary Rogowski
4) Garret Hack
5) Tage Frid

All of these woodworkers had or have one thing in common which sets them apart from the pack - they seem like willing teachers for those who are willing to listen. They keep it simple, maintain focus on a project and practice good technique. Lastly, they all appear open minded to new ideas!
Chuck


----------



## schwingding (Dec 5, 2007)

Number 1 on my list is my Dad. He taught me the value of an obsessive adherence to quality. Unfortunately as he ages he becomes less fanatical about the quest for perfection in his work, but I carry on the lessons he taught me and have honed them to a degree sharper than his were in his prime. He still has a few lessons left for me and I get them every time we work on a project together.

Number 2 is Roy Underhill. As a hand tool junkie, nobody has taught me more about traditional woodworking than had Roy.

Third on my list is David Marks. Besides being incredibly versatile, he's fun to watch (and drink with - he has some great stories), and I have learned invaluable lessons from his show.

Coming in fourth would be Wally Dickerman. If you're a turner you probably know of Wally, or at least you should. Wally has helped me more than I could possibly tell you.

Lastly, but surely not least, I'm going with Garret Hack. I'm staring at his handplane book right now on my desk.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

In the year + since this post first got here… 
Mark Decou has been an inspiration. Seeing his work and such a variety of talents…


----------



## pfconrey (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, I'm in:

1. Thomas Chippendale
2. Glen Huey
3. Lonnie Bird
4. George Hepplewhite
5. My old buddy, Larry Presnall


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

1. My dad
2. Franklin Gottshall - I would have loved to have met him. I love his books. He reminds me a lot of my dad.
3. Andy Marlow - Another one I wanted to meet. I love his books.
4. Carlyle Lynch - brilliant woodworker/drafter/author
5. Lester Margon - brilliant woodworker/drafter/author

I have to add one more

6. George Reid

My dad for instilling in me a love for woodworking, and the last five for instilling in me a love for building furniture


----------



## cowboy (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi for me it is really easy,My Grandfather who had me using a band saw when I was about 4 yrs old,my sister and I freguently laugh at how today someone would be thrown in jail for that.
Next is Wendell Castle who was the 1st person I had ever been around with a goal of wanting to be the very best in the world.Where he stands with the big boys isn't nearly as important as where he put his standards.To this day I ask myself if a piece I just finished ,"would Wendell approve".
Steven Proctor the head instrutor at the school and to this day I have yet to meet another person who I felt knew even close to as much as Steven did and still does.
I was very fortunate to spend time with each and every one of these people


----------



## Recycler (Feb 4, 2008)

Pretty hard to narrow it down to 5, but it seems like a good way to procrastinate.

1. My Dad. Not so much directly teaching me stuff, but when he decided he was too old to continue woodworking, he brought me a station-wagon load of tools that included an ancient Shopsmith Mark V (with jointer), a 12" Craftsman bandsaw, and a Craftsman router. More importantly, perhaps-a stack of back issues of Fine Woodworking! The magazines gave me a good start on learning techniques, and led me to more influences:

2. James Krenov. More the attitude than anything-seeing each slab of wood as an individual entity, and wanting to make the best use of it. Right now, I have a large bandsaw and a stack of Katrina-downed lumber, so…

3. Thomas Moser.

4. Rick Liftig. His book, "The Frugal Woodworker" helped me overcome the "tool of the week" disease.

5. Years later, the online woodworking community as a whole.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Hmmm, that is a tough question.

Style-wise: The Arts and Crafts Movement: Stickley, Macintosh, Greene Brothers, Harvey Ellis, Barnsley, etc

Working style:Norm (love the brads, and the production)

Inspiration: Maloof: His story and work ethic are amazing. Still going at 92!

However I owe a lot to my patient teachers at Cerritos Community College. They taught me to slow down (sorry Norm) and to work smart. Plus lots of tool safety.

Great to read everyone's thoughts. My mind will probably change on this subject.


----------



## WoodWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

For the famous:

1.Michael Fortune
2.David Marks
3.Kevin Rodel
4.Marc (wood whisperer)


----------



## jonboon (Dec 11, 2007)

I didnt have woodworking growing up much at all and was never interested in it until i saw Jimmy DiResta on a short lived show called Trash to Cash! (now he has a show on DIY called Hammered) his creativity amazed me how he could take so little and make so much out of it

oh and of course all the fine woodworkers on PBS including norm who convinced me (not directly) that if im going to buy a router, buy a good one. which i got a freud 2 1/4 hp


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Christopher Schwarz, An editor @ popular woodworking and woodworking magazine, influenced me to take using hand tools seriously. A local guy Gary Foster. really encouraged me to strive for quality work.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

1: Dad- started the bug
2: My brother Greg3G- stoked the flames of the smoldering fire down deep (and I wanted to prove that mom loves me better for some reason)
3: Marc Spag- makes things simple
4: Sam Maloof- shows great creativity
5: Lumberjocks- great support, answers to any question


----------



## PineMan (Jul 23, 2008)

For the short time I've been here GaryK has been the guy for me.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

For me it is:

Norm - case work and getting things square and giving me the I can do that inspiration
My Dad - who has dabbled as long as I can remember
My Father-In Law - who simple and straight forward approach to the work (oh yeah! and hand me down power tools when he upgrades)
David Marks - showing me the art in woodworking
GaryK - his never repeating a project and beautiful work can't help but inspire me to do more than the box I am comfortable working in.

There are others out there Krenov, Maloff, and Schwarz but they are so far from my skill that I aspire for them to be able to influence me…


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

1 - The good Lord.

2 - My Dad. Growing up on a dairy farm he had limited time for woodworking but when needed he could turn out some amaziing stuff with a very limited selection of tools.

3 - Norm Abrams. I taught myself woodworking or I should say Norm taught me woodworking through his shows. Most of what I build shows his influence.

4 - My wife. She fawns over every peice I build as if it were a masterpeice, ignoring all the glaringly obvious flaws. She gives me the motivation to keep building.

5 - The folks at lumber jocks. You guys and gals are great.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

It started with my Dad. Although he wouldn't let me play with his tools I watched him build and fix many things and developed an interest. Not too long ago he said he regretted not letting me get more involved when I was younger after seeing some of my projects. I plan to let my son try things when he's older if he's interested.

This Old House and Norm were an influence, as well as some of the other home renovation shows. I love the Craftsman style of homes and furniture, and while the wife hates it it still inspires me to build.

Since coming here I've been inspired more than I have at any time in recent memory. There are some great artists here, and their work inspires me to improve my own. I'd especially like to thank Todd Clippinger for his help and insights. I don't have the time to devote to the craft I'd like, but I constantly strive to improve.


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

My top choices would be-
*David Marks*, he is so personable and his attitude is great.
*Marc Adams,* altho I have never taken his classes, I have watched his videos quite a bit, very informative.
*Kelly Mehler-* He explains techniques where anyone can understand them.
*John Fry*- His work is always an inspiration. He sets the bar pretty high.
*Lee Jesberger-* His work is fantastic, and always seems to have make time to answer even the simplist questions.

The one question i would ask is=How do you come up with your designs for furniture pieces ???


----------



## LoneRider (May 6, 2008)

David Marks, most definately! He has forgotten more about make stuff than I will ever know!

As far as Norm, I will occasionally watch him, and he has some decent ideas, but in generally I kind of look art him as a greedy hack. Every notice how many times he has a cut, nick or bandage on one of his hands? And despite his little lecture about safety, I definitely have noticed him doing a few thing that could easily be done in a safe manner.

David, on the other hand, he is most definitely me wood working hero. I have learned so much from watching his shows and seeing him live at the woodworking show about 2 years ago. Definitely broadened my train of thought when I look at a problem to solve.

cheers.


----------



## gusthehonky (Feb 26, 2008)

I am surprised no had mentioned:

*Robert "Limey" Bolton*

"A candle loses nothing lighting another."


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Charles Neil
T Chisel
Marc Spagnoulo
My Dad
David Marks


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

My brother. His nack for sticking with it, continuing to learn, and dealing with tough times inspires me to keep the business going. Other then what I've taught him, he's self taught, making his willingness to learn inspirational to me.
Krenov (his book "the impractical cabinetmaker" is very inspirational.) His cabinetry is remarkable
Maloof (His rocker is beautiful, but his other work is superb too.
Art Carpenter (RIP)
David J. Marks (his ability to be diverse and make sculpture as well as furniture inspires me to push myself design wise. I very rarely go to books for design ideas anymore.)

Lora S. Irish (her designs are great starter designs for carving, and her carving is excellent.
Tom Wolf
Jeff Jewitt
Gary Rogowski

There's many more people that inspire me, a lot of them are here on lumberjocks. Anyone willing to go the extra distance to make the project stand out and not be the "norm" are excellent woodworkers in my book. In my opinion, Norm Abrahm does decent work, but he is a carpenter and uses carpenter techniques. Sorry he is not on my list.


----------



## UncleBen (Jul 31, 2007)

Each is probably for a different reason than the other, and they have very different ideas an approaches to many aspects of woodworking, but I think that is a good thing since you can take on different ideas and techniques from each of them. But I can't really think of what I would ask them. I've read and/or watched a lot of teachings from each of them…

Charles Neil
James Krenov
Norm Abram
Frank Klausz
Gary Rogowski


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Rikkor:
the Wood wright's name is Roy Underhill and he is the person who rekindled my interest in wood working after 10-15 years of loafing.


----------



## hasbeen99 (Sep 16, 2008)

Norm Abrams - grew up watching him (like everyone else), and he's probably most responsible for igniting my interest in woodworking.

David Marks - discovered him by accident on DIY, and I've watched him faithfully ever since. He's made some really exotic techniques look, well, manageable if not easy.

Marc Spagnuolo - light-hearted and fun to watch. I'm liking this guy more and more. I haven't learned much from him yet, but I have a strong feeling I will in time.

Jeff Mertz - The man who taught me the simple lock-rabbet drawer technique, for which I shall be eternally grateful.

(I know the thread asked for 5, but I'm so new to all this, I've only come up with four so far.)


----------



## cmaeda (Sep 1, 2008)

Since I'm the only woodworker in the family, Norm Abrams was the most influential person for me. I watched him for years and I kept thinking, "Wow that's cool, wish I could do that" Then one day, I did. It was fun and I've been woodworking ever since.
Marc Spagnuolo has been influential to me as well plus his shows are fun to watch. I've learned a lot from watching his podcasts.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

Roy Underhill is the guy from the woodwright's shop on pbs if someone hasnt already said it.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

My Father, Norm, Scott Phillips, David Marcs. Sorry, I could only come up with 3.

I would ask my Father to spend some time with me and pass on his knowledge.
I would ask Scott how he got into doing shows and woodworking. And could he use an apprentice


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2008)

Earnie Allen-old partner/bud
Gustav Stickley
Rennie Mackintosh
Mr. Long-shop teacher
Uncle Harmon

I've enjoyed this thread


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

I saw Roy Underhill go into the woods with only an axe and make a cabin. I was very young and very impressed. I have not woodworking family members or friends so if they were not on TV I would have never heard of em. I loved watching NORM! and Roy and that planted a seed in my head that didn't sprout for about 25 years. Those two guys are without a doubt the only reason I ever even thought about where things made of wood might come from.


----------



## BigBob (Nov 5, 2008)

*James Krenov*
I think he really is THE Master. 
He didn't work for fame, or money, often gave away his pieces, and he influeneced an entire style and way of thinking about working wood.
*C.H. Becksvoort* ( New Gloucester, Me)
A contributor to FINE WOODWORKING magazine and a master of shaker hand made furniture.
Gary Rowgowski
David Marks
Frank Klausz


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I would have to say that my father is my biggest influence. He was a rough carpenter for 27 years, and taught me how to be a stickler for high quality work. His saying was that if you are going to do something, you'd better do it well, or you're wasting your time.

Second would have to be one of his coworkers who was an excellent interior trimmer who taught me the way many years ago.

Third would have to be Norm Abrams. I have watched his show since I was a kid.

And last but not least would have to be David Marks. His style of teaching, and the quality of his work is impeccable.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

This is easy. While there are a few guys, mostly on TV, who get a lot of attention, and a few others who have developed artistry and skill far above the rest of us, I would prefer to honor the few woodworkers who have devoted their careers to woodworking education for the masses. After all, this is where the rubber hits the road in order to assure that our hobby/craft has a future;

The late R. J. DeCristoforo - author of 53 books on woodworking
Nick Engler - author of 60 woodworking books and producer of the on-line "Sawdust Sessions"


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Here is a list of some of the most creative craftsmen working today. Check out Cappy White, Lester Santos, John Gallis , Randy Holden, and Andy Sanchez.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

Great lists but it would seem that a lot of inspiration is provided on Lumberjocks.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I doubt that many woodworkers are aware of Nick Engler's many contributions;
http://quest.nasa.gov/people/bios/aero/englern.html

http://www.first-to-fly.com/Adventure/Hangar/hangar.htm

http://www.ohio.edu/ohiotoday/spring03/exclusives/flight/

http://www.ohiomagazine.com/magazine/life/article.asp?ID=ACBF5203DDB94B76AA420FA1C6CB6F7D


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wont list some of the obvious…as for here..mark decou is an inspiration for me…..cathy b lee jesburg…karson..karson has learned wood working from years past from some of woodworkings big hitters…..and i respect his opinion…...but mark decou is making his mark…and will be a force to recon with ..soon…....


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

That question is difficult to answer. I'd say each has his/ her specialty, and the list is endless. I've learned lots from watching Norm Abrams, and have not viewed David Marks as often, but they are 2 of my favorites. Also, the many many woodworkers here at LJ have influenced and helped me through many problems. I've written to Norm, sadly never to receive a reply. I know he's overwhelmed with so many requests.
Just my 2 cents.


----------

